# T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

*T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*

Ich habe Freitag ein neues Handy bei t-mobile bestellt, im Status bei meinem Konto steht "Frachtführer übergeben", und bei "DHL-Paketnummer" nichts. Heißt das, dass das Paket bei DHL ist, aber noch keine Paketnummer hat und daher noch nicht unterwegs, oder kann es auch sein, dass es bereits auf dem Weg ist, aber halt nicht per DHL sondern GLS oder UPS? Oder würde man dann statt DHL-Paketnummer da was von GLP/UPS stehen haben?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte aus der letzten Zeit?

Ist nicht wegen Ungeduld, sondern weil ich heute an sich mal für ne Stunde weg müsste


----------



## justice (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*

Wenn dort steht das es dem Frachtführer übergeben wurde, dann ist dein Handy unterwegs. Normalerweise sollte dann auch eine Sendungsnummer dabei sein.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*

Eine Sendungnummer steht da noch nicht dabei. Vor ner halben Stunde parkte aber DHL hier in der Staße, und der Bote kam nicht zu mir - das heißt dann, dass es zumindest heute nicht mehr kommt. Oder kann es trotz der Anmerkung "DHL Paketnummer" auch mit UPS/GLS kommen?


----------



## zøtac (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*

Das DHL Auto kann auch 2 mal kommen, bei mir ist es mal 3 mal an einem Tag gekommen. 1 Normale Lieferung, das zweite mal ne Expresslieferung und dann noch mal ne Lieferung, welche eigentlich auch DHL Standardversand war 
Aber wenn auf der DHL Seite nichts steht ist das schon komisch, normalerweise steht sofort wenn man die Sendenummer bekommt sowas wie "Daten wurde Elektronisch an DHL Paketzentrum übermittelt" da, also glaub ich das es ne falsche Nummer ist oder mit UPS oder GLS kommt. Vielleicht auch Hermes, ich weiß nur das Telefónica Germany (also o2) Handys immer per GLS verschickt.


----------



## BigSnoopy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*

mann.. wärste in n shop gegangen hättest du es gleich mitnehmen können und müsstest hier net n sinnlos-thread eröffnen. wenns da is ises da und sowas dauert in der regel 2-3 werktage.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*



BigSnoopy schrieb:


> mann.. wärste in n shop gegangen hättest du es gleich mitnehmen können und müsstest hier net n sinnlos-thread eröffnen. wenns da is ises da und sowas dauert in der regel 2-3 werktage.


 
im Shop hätt ich effektiv ca. 80€ draufgezahlt... da kann man nämlich leider nicht handeln...   und die Frage ist nur, WER das nun liefert und ob die fehlende Paketnummer andeutet, dass es nicht mit DHL kommt. Bei DHL weiß ich halt, dass die immer vor 14h ausliefern und könnte dann "ruhgen Gewissens" ab 14-15h auch mal aus dem Haus.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: T-Mobile: Handy "an Frachtführer übergeben" unterwegs oder nicht? DHL oder nicht?*

Inzwischen ist eine Paketnummer von DHL im Status zugewiesen, die Sache ist also erledigt.


----------

